# [Risolto] Framebuffer 2.6.19: Vesa-tng sparito?

## Kind_of_blue

dopo molto tempo, ho deciso di settare il framebuffer, se non per la parte grafica di cui non mi importa molto, almeno per avere una risoluzione decente.

Con la massima nonchalance ho approcciato il mio kernel 2.6.19 ... e sorpresa, sorpresa ... non c''è più l'opzione per la selezione del vesa-tng ... e non c'è più la voce per la selezione direttamente nel kernel della risoluzione della consolle.

Pensando che ... vabbeh, magari vesa-tng era preselezionato di default ... ho passato in grub.conf i parametri:

```
video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-16@60
```

ma li ignora bellamente (ho provato altre risoluzioni)

se passo i parametri vga (per usare il vesa normale) li rifiuta.

cosa posso fare?

----------

## ramiel

La voce c'è,l'ho settata(e tolta in favore di radeonfb) l'altro giorno.

DeviceDriver->

   Graphics Support->

      <*> Support FrameBuffer

       <*> VESA VGA Graphic Support

                 Vesa Driver Type(vesafb/vesafb-tng)-->

                 (resolution-bpp@refreshRate) Vesa Default Mode (NEW)

Il kernel esattamente è 2.6.19-r5

Poi,dopo aver selezionato vesafb-tng aggiusta la riga con

```

video=vesafb-tng:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-16@60

```

E qualsiasi altro parametro tu desideri.Naturalmente immagino tu abbia già visto la guida per fbsplash.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

ok ... allora temo che ci sia un problema.

dal mio config-2.6.19-gentoo-r5:

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=m

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

CONFIG_FB_I810=m

# CONFIG_FB_I810_GTF is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

```

io ho una scheda video intel 855 integrata

Da cosa può essere dovuta la differenza delle voci del kernel?

----------

## ramiel

Trovato!

Se setti 

CONFIG_FB=m

ossia il supporto a framebuffer come modulo,allora non ti ritrovi la voce relativa a vesafb-tng.Credo sia dovuto al fatto che vesatng non possa aspettare che si carichi il modulo per avviarsi.comunque nella guida di cui sopra consigliava di settare l'opzione built-in e non come modulo.Questo dovrebbe risolvere il tuo problema.

In più:

In ogni caso prova anche ad abilitare il supporto per la tua scheda video,ho visto che c'è fra le opzioni.Abilita quello e vesatng,poi con due voci dverse in grub provi il supporto per intel e per vesa e scegli quale tenere.

----------

## nikko96

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> ok ... allora temo che ci sia un problema.
> 
> dal mio config-2.6.19-gentoo-r5:
> 
> [code]#
> ...

 

Devi compilare CONFIG_FB=y non come modulo.

Ciao

Edit:sono arrivato in ritardo a quanto pare   :Cool: 

----------

## ramiel

Si,ma sei stato molto più sintetico e preciso!

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Fantastici, ... tutti ... davvero non ho parole ...

Adesso pasticcio un pò e vediamo se risolvo

----------

## nikko96

Ho avuto un problema simile con CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=m,che nelle precedenti

configurazioni di kernel stabili,non ha mai dato problemi.

Con l'attuale 2.6.19-r5 ho dovuto metterlo built-in altrimenti disabilitava CONFIG_FB_SPLASH

@Kind_of_blue:non dimenticare di mettere il tag Risolto nel caso..

Ciao

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Allora ... progrediamo ma non risolvo:

qualche dettaglio:

```

golem linux # cat .config | grep -i vesa

CONFIG_FB_VESA=m

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="800x600@60"

```

ho provato con 2 diversi grub.conf:

a) senza la voce vga ... viene semplicemente ignorato:

```

title=Gentoo 2.6.19-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-24@75
```

b) con la voce vga ... non riconosce il MODE:

```
title=Gentoo 2.6.19-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda3 vga=792 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-24@75
```

Dove sbaglio?

----------

## riverdragon

Io ho

```
CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@60"
```

e non passo alcun parametro video/vga a grub:

```
title Gentoo

        root (hd0,4)

        kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda7
```

----------

## ramiel

Allora,un paio di consigli per risolvere il problema.Nelle opzioni del kernel dovresti mettere oltre la risoluzione anche la profondità di colore

Ad Esempio

```

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="800x600-16@60"

```

Inolte non ho capito una cosa...vuoi usare initramfs?Domanda:

Che guida stai seguendo?[/b]

----------

## ramiel

Ps:

Questa è la mia riga in grub

```

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda3 video=radeonfb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:gentoo-blue quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

Comunque il mio consiglio definitivo è di seguire passo passo la guida gensplash.Alla fine ti ritroveri con un framebuffer e un bootspèlash screen funzionanti.Credi,è la via più breve invece che risolvere i problemi volta per volta così...

----------

## Kind_of_blue

allora ... progrediamo sempre ... ho impostato il kernel come Riverdragon ... e ho levato tutti i parametri da grub.conf

evidentemente un problema era "CONFIG_FB_VESA" come modulo ... che non gli piaceva per nulla.

intramfs ... beh lo vorrò usare ... ma lo scoglio era prima ... alla definizione della consolle senza nessuna decorazione

Ora al boot ho la risoluzione che cercavo (1024x768@75) ... ma allo shutdown, uscito da X, la metà sinistra del monitor è nera ... e vedo solo gli OK verdi sulla destra.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> allora ... progrediamo sempre ... ho impostato il kernel come Riverdragon ... e ho levato tutti i parametri da grub.conf
> 
> evidentemente un problema era "CONFIG_FB_VESA" come modulo ... che non gli piaceva per nulla.
> 
> intramfs ... beh lo vorrò usare ... ma lo scoglio era prima ... alla definizione della consolle senza nessuna decorazione
> ...

 

oltre alle righe postate da riverdragon, hai anche questa 

```
CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y
```

 io dopo averla inserita, con il kernel in questione ovvero  2.6.19.***    funge alla grande il tutto.

ciauz

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Quello è impostato correttamente ...

ma come è possibile che una configurazione che funziona bene al boot, crei problemi allo shutdown?

----------

## Kind_of_blue

ok ... era un problema di vesa-tng ... usando i vesa classici si è risolto tutto anche allo shutdown

----------

